# Eden Riverfest update....



## Puff1 (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck Grumpy dude  

Film?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 15, 2006)

Good luck old timer....at what temp do you put the film on your meat?


----------



## Finney (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey... At least you were in the top ten... [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 18, 2006)

Congrats to Screaming Nite Hog too.  They finished 4th over all with 3rd in chicken, 4th in ribs and a 3rd in Brisket.  Way to go guys.  I knew that smoker was a winner  .


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Great job Grumpy dude


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice pics.  Love the Police cars.  Thanks for posting them.


----------

